

CarrierIQ is on iOS, sans keylogger - zdw
http://blog.chpwn.com/post/13572216737

======
pilif
In Apple's defense: in the iPhone settings where you can turn the sending of
data on and off (General > About > Diagnostics and Usage), it also gives you
access to all the data it has sent, which mostly seems to be related to
cellular communication.

Other data is about location services accuracy which contains the bundle ID of
the application that requested the location.

Most messages contain a device ID, but it's not the devices UDID, but some
other ID, so this might actually be anonymous.

I might keep this feature turned on as cellular reception and location data
might be very helpful for them to improve the antenna design.

~~~
Angostura
Having reviewed this and the data logged in General > About > Diagnostics and
Usage I have to say that this pretty much what I expected when I allowed it to
'Send diagnostics'.

I'm a bit of a privacy nerd, but I'm happy to keep supplying this - mainly
because they asked explictly for permission.

------
Maxious
Funny googling the binary names and seeing posts from jailbreakers as far back
as June 2010 saying "delete this app, it's ruining performance".

------
skore
One thing that just occurred to me - Wouldn't NOT having a keylogger that
records every thing you put into the device also give you an edge in terms of
performance?

------
Tong_Phillp
Is this present only on carrier subsidized iPhones or is it included in
factory unlocked iPhones direct from Apple as well?

~~~
betterth
It's on all iPhones on all carriers running all versions. However, it is not
the same version, and this version of CarrierIQ covers far, far less. It is
not keystroke logging, not watching web activity, not watching texts.

This version also ONLY RUNS when the iPhone is in diagnostic mode. It is set
to never run while the phone is operating normally.

~~~
r00fus
Can diagnostic mode be turned on automatically/surreptitiously in iOS?

